
Linux on the Web - denniskane
https://linuxontheweb.appspot.com
======
denniskane
It makes heavy use of the HTML5 Filesytem for local storage, as well as Native
Client for vim, python, and plugin codecs to enable highly configurable
realtime a/v streaming via WebRTC peer connections. Windowed HTML5/JS
applications can be developed live within the site itself. There is a feature
to stream terminal sessions to each other, in order to show how to efficiently
use vim to develop applications, for example.

